# So excited!!!



## Bambam11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi all,

I have my first referral appointment next tuesday. My day 21 levels are on 22 so doc said im not ovulating. 

Just wondered what to expect at this appointment as its only 10mins long. What can they actaully do in 10mins?

Are they likely to arrange a HSG or start me on clomid?

Any personal experiences would be great as I have no idea what to expect.

Thank you  xx


----------



## emyfraser (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Ajef

I know it varies a lot based on where you're located, but here's my experience:

After a year of trying with no success (one MC) we went to the GP who immediately agreed to refer me to a specialist. The specialist had a series of tests which had to be completed first, so we spent a couple of months being poked and prodded before being referred on.

In my first referral appointment, they discussed the test results with me. My hormones indicated that I had PCOS so they decided to do an internal scan to be sure (I do). They then wanted to get a better idea of my hormones through the month so they gave me 8 vials and asked me to take a weekly urine sample which would then be analysed to discover if I was ovulating at all on my own. They also sent me for an HSG.

For my second appointment, they discussed the result of the urine sample (I ovulated once) and decided to put me on Clomid. A nurse went through the procedure with me and sent me off armed with a) MORE urine sample bottles to track the Clomid, b) a pregnancy test, c) pills to bring on a period if necessary, and d) the Clomid itself. 

For you, my guess would be roughly the same. I don't think they'll start you on Clomid before doing an HSG because I would expect they will want to be sure that your tubes are clear before starting your treatment. 

Good luck, though!  You're almost there and I was like you - so excited and relieved to have finally made it to the referral stage!


----------



## Bambam11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you for your reply 

I did think it would be a HSG before Clomid. Some places do it the other way round, im down in kent and ive noticed its mostly up north that do it the other way round.

Its such a waiting game. Waited 3 months for this appointment. Bit disappointed its only a 10min one as ive waited so long for it.

Just hope now the ball is rolling its not going to be a 3month wait between appointments every time now.

How longdid you wait for hsg then to start clomid?

A week feels like a month when waiting around. Its been driving me insane


----------



## emyfraser (Mar 10, 2014)

I totally know how you feel!

I'm in Scotland so definitely "up north" so fingers crossed you don't need to do the HSG first or at all!

My second appointment was 3 or 4 months after the first, but I also had to get an MMR because I wasn't immune so that was a 2 month "time off" process within that, and as I said I had 8 weeks of hormone tests in there too. They ended up bumping my appointment 2 weeks later as well which really p'd me off! 

My next appointment is in November, and I'll have been on Clomid for 4 months at that point.


----------



## Bambam11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Its way too expensive to go private, i did consider this.

Oh no so you still have such a long wait inbetween appointments once your started...great.

Hope all goes well with the clomid for you. Fingers crossed. How are you finding it?

Id like to start this straight away but then think it would be a waste if i did have a blockage.

Its all so mentally draining


----------



## emyfraser (Mar 10, 2014)

I'd love to win the lotto and go private too!

Yes it is a long wait between appts for me but I call in every month to get the results of my urine/hormone tests, which are so they know that it's working for me. If they discover that I'm not ovulating and decide to up my dose (I'm on 25mg now) then that will be done without seeing the Dr. I think the 4 month appt is really just to re-appraise the situation if I'm not pregnant by then.

It has been ok. I've only had 1 month and was a bit irritable and definitely hot-flashey but the heat subsided a few days after I stopped taking the Clomid and I'm pretty certain I ovulated this month so it seems to have done its job. 

What bothers me is that they identify one issue - for us, it's not ovulating - and just decide to treat that. What about my low progesterone?  No, they're just going to prescribe Clomid and hope for the best. 

I've heard a few people say that some people become extra fertile post-HSG so that's worth keeping in mind.

I started acupuncture at the end of 2013 and have found that to helped a lot (it helped to bring my cycles back in line) because it's something I have control over, unlike the NHS. 

Loads of luck for your first appt and please do update with what they've decided to do!


----------



## Bambam11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah my progesterone level was 22 suggesting im not ovulating. They havent really explained anything to me at my GP. Just that the issue is with me and not my partner.

Im totally in the dark. Tuesday cant come quick enough!!

I will re-post once iv been tuesday. Fingers crossed i actually get somewhere in the 10mins appoitment time i have lol  

Good luck with your Clomid xx


----------



## emyfraser (Mar 10, 2014)

Where I get my acupuncture there is also a fertility coach to provide advice on identifying when you're fertile, what foods to eat, what to stay away from etc, and she said to me that after a year of TTC it's pretty certain that I know more than my GP at this point, because I've been reading and researching on the subject almost daily!  
GPs will have the training of course and naturally a lot of what's on the net is guff, but ultimately unless they have a fertility focus they're just doing the tests they've been told to do and don't know a huge amount beyond that.


----------



## Bambam11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hiya,

Had my appointment yesterday. Been referred for day 2-4 blood test to check FSH levels and a HSG test. 

Next fertility appointment wont be for about 4months due to the waiting list. Seems long but so glad the ball is finally rolling!!

Hows the Clomid going?

They told me providing all is well with my HSG they will put me on it in my next appointment.

xx


----------



## emyfraser (Mar 10, 2014)

Your tests sound very good!  So just a few months and you'll be on the Clomid.  It really is an amazing relief to get the ball rolling, even if it rolls slooooooooooowly.

Re me and Clomid.... well, I actually got a BFP today! I'm in shock and terrified it won't stick, but need to focus on the positive. I'm literally afraid of sneezing right now.


----------



## Bambam11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Fingers crossed. Im hoping the hsg works wonders and it happens through having that which ive heard it can so i wont need to wait so long for my next appointment for the clomid. Feels like a massive weights been lifted now the first appointments out the way!

Omg thats brilliant news...Congratulations!!!   

I think i would be the same. Im sure all will be fine for you!!!

Do you have an appoitment as you got bfp result today?

xx


----------



## emyfraser (Mar 10, 2014)

Apparently even being an infertility appointment i don't get any special doc appointments with the BFP!  Annoying, I thought I'd at least get another scan.  I'm going to hold onto my next specialist appointment just now, just in case. 

I've heard that some women are extra fertile post HSG --- sounds like you've heard that too. Fingers mega crossed for you!


----------



## Bambam11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thats really bad, you'd think given the circumstances they would go that extra mile to check everything is ok in the early stages!

Yeah fingers crossed. Will miss the HSG this cycle as im going on holiday and my 10th day will fall the day before i go. Dont want to risk being abroad if I have an infection from it so will have to be in October. 

Keep me posted on how things go for you xx


----------



## emyfraser (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes and you too!  Have a lovely holiday


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Emyfraser, warmest congratulations hun, I remember feeling ultra special too - til you get put into the hands of your own gp/midwife and hospital appointments - then you're herded along with the rest of the cattle!

My only saving grace for getting extra scans were a combination of previous uterine surgery/my age/baby being breech/baby measuring larger than average.

I wouldn't say that a HSG makes you more fertile persay (I remember mine well - ouch!) - but if you have a blockage, and the liquids flush out the blockage then yes, of course, statistically your chances of becoming pregnant is thererfore greater.  

Wishing you ladies all the very very best.
Sheila


----------



## Bambam11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you emyfraser   Wishing you all the luck in the world 

And i am dreading the hsg sheilaweb. Wish it was done and out the way. I hate things like that. How long does it last? 

xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Ajef2833 - it's actually not too bad in all honesty, take a couple of painkillers an hour beforehand though, it'll take the end the edge off any cramping afterwards.

The procedure itself is very similar to a smear test, but when your tubes are opened with the balloon and the liquid is introduced - it can get rather 'uncomfortable', but not painful....and it only takes a little longer than a smear test.

Mine was just time consuming and painful as I had the staff in stitches and they had to stop the procedure - I commented that the last time I saw a searchlight that size was in my Granda's old black and white war films, and I reassured the staff in attendance that I didn't have any bombers lurking 'up there' - and asked the bloke behind the glass shield if he was wearing a tin hat.  Dunno if it was because of all they hysterics going on, that the nurses over inflated the balloon til it went pop - oh my giddy aunt, did my eyes water !!!

They did offer to stop the procedure and reschedule - gripping the sides of the bed I just smiled sweetly and asked them just to do whatever they had to do and was promptly 'reassured' that I must have a very high pain threshold as most ladies faint when this happens - which honestly isn't very often at all - just don't make your nurses laugh too much. ha ha ha

Take a sanitary pad to wear afterwards to catch and mop the leakage afterwards - but the liquid is clear, although you may have a little breakthrough bleeding, I just rested up for the rest of the day and was fine x 

Hugs
Sheila


----------



## Bambam11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Omg lol sounds like you had quite the experience. At least you could have a laugh. I'll be gripping onto that bed for dear life, even a smear test makes me cry. Im a wimp.

Did you have any blockages or did you watch on the screen?

What was your next step after the hsg?

I sound nosey and i do apologise. This is all so new to me.

xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Ajef
Ask anything you want hun - I am an open book - and absolutely nothing is taboo with me ha ha.

If a smear test makes you cry my lovely, take your hankies.... this hsg is ever so slightly worse... but take pain medication beforehand really does help - maybe this is something you can think about for future smears x

I didn't see an awful lot on the screen, it was a tv monitor that patients have in hospital, and I couldn't make out what to look for.  But they did turn it round afterwards for me to have a look at the stills they took - my uterus looked like a twiglet/one of those knobbly balloons with all the air sucked out!!  

One tube was fine, but they couldn't make an assessment then and there on my other one - the results would need to be 
checked by the consultant (but it was ok too).

Next step after HSG was pick up my HUGE bag of drugs from the hospital pharmacy.....and a short wait to eventually actually physically get started.

We waited longer than we all expected as at the time, 2 months into the financial year, our PCT pot of cash had been earmarked to other couples further up the waiting list that also had icsi.  If they'd only had IUI, we'd have gone through treatment a bit quicker - so 10 months later with the dawning of a new financial year - we were raring to go.

Anything you want to know - please ask.... you'll get a very honest answer - even if it's not pretty!

And yes, I'm extremely excited (and nervous) for you all too - my treatment was 5 years ago, but I remember it like it was yesterday!


----------



## Bambam11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Awww thank you!!!

Theyve given me an anti-biotic to take before hand, will defo dose up on the painkillers. Just a bloody pain all this waiting around. Although the appontment went well and further tests are being done, its still such a long daunting process ahead.

I had a misscarriage back in 2006, do you know if that can cause tube blockages?

So confused as to why i was ovulating (although it was years ago) and now im not.

The way they prorotise things are wrong. You cant start someones tests and treatments then put them on hold. Im glad you got there in the end tho. Its hard to talk to friends and my partner as although they are understanding, they arent the ones going through the tests and emotions so they really have no idea how it feels.

xx


----------

